# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  ps2 не читает диски

## 777shtopor777

читает только некоторые CD
версия scph-30004r
читал гдето что ее можно заставить работать с флешки если кто знает то обьясните плз)
всем заранее спасибо

----------


## 777shtopor777

эх что прям уж никто и незнает?

----------

